# Tank Partition



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

so my local fish stores dont carry tank partitions for a 60 gallon tank.

what do you guys use? is there something i can get at a hardware store?


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

you should be able to find something like the plastic grating they use on box fans at a hardware store


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

I use a plastic egg crate sheet sold in the overhead lighting material department at Homedepot. One of its main drawback is that algea grows on it overtime and small rhoms can stick they're mouths between the holes and loose an eye from its separated tank mate. Other than that it does a good job separating.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

hey guys, can someone post a pic of how yur tank is seperated..


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

i use a piece of 1/4" acrylic i had cut to size at a glass shop


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Acrylic or glass...!


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

glass ....


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

eggcrate is to expensive by me, so the next best thing was plastic gutter gruards found at walmart, attach them with tie wraps zipper ties and cut to desired hight


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> hey guys, can someone post a pic of how yur tank is seperated..


 this is bdking's 
hope he dont mind


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

ok. thanks DEATH.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> ok. thanks DEATH.


 anytime im the man to ask
because i am the man


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

maaaan! I went to Home Depot and asked for plastic egg crate ... and 5 workers looked at me like :










I need to partition my 60 gallon!! Damn you Home Depot n00bs!


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

use a piece of acrylic or somthing


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

just use any sort of plastic sheet that will allow water to pass. there are many things that can be used... or, use stainless steel screen. if i were to partition thats what i would use, i like things neat.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

That is how I have it. I used plexiglass found in homedepot. It has a big piece for around 15 bucks. Its cheap, and you can make multiple ones.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Thats the best divider i've seen...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

very nice divider mr. wilson!


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> very nice divider mr. wilson!


 Thankya!


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> very nice divider mr. wilson!


 Thankya my friend!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mrwilson what a post whore


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

where did u get those suction cups from
and how big is the tank 
and what are the dimensions of the divider


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Death in # said:


> where did u get those suction cups from
> and how big is the tank
> and what are the dimensions of the divider


 You can buy those suction cups in your LFS for around 1-2 bucks each, the tank is a 40 gallon. The plexiboard is 1/4 thick, the height is a foot and 3 inches, and the width is a foot and 1.5 inches.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> 40 gallon


witha elong and a rhom








jk what ever u like


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

mrwilson99 said:


> That is how I have it. I used plexiglass found in homedepot. It has a big piece for around 15 bucks. Its cheap, and you can make multiple ones.


I had a piece of plexi sitting around in my dad's truck and I took it to make this divider







... it's a bit thinner than the divider you see at your LFS, but I don't think my P is going to eat my divider or ram it down anytime soon (my friend "cheap sh*t"







) HEY IT WORKS! and it LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

If your wondering how I hold it up... I was thinking the same thing at the time I made this divider........................... and WALAH!









The side of the filter is holding it in place and I added some clothe hanger clips, and a big sea shell at the bottom so the fish can't move it from below. I made a divider for my new 60 gal tank also with the same piece of plexi and hopefully I will get some of those suction cups soon to hold these dividers up!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

you got a dead feeder in there! lol

Good looking divider


----------



## Mr T (Sep 17, 2003)

gr8 deviders guys. looking at your tanks i noticed that a lot of you don't use gravel! How cum?


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

GARGOYLE said:


> you got a dead feeder in there! lol


 I see 2.....


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Mr T said:


> gr8 deviders guys. looking at your tanks i noticed that a lot of you don't use gravel! How cum?


 Well for me, it's only a temp tank for my rhom, I will be moving them both to a 60gal soon.









Anyways, ususally gravel is very heavy so if I have to move the tank, I just want to siphon out the water without having to move the gravel out or having to carry the tank with heavy moving gravel inside. :smile:

It's easier to siphon out the pee and sh*t from the fish without gravel in the way!


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> you got a dead feeder in there! lol
> 
> Good looking divider


 Hey those dead feeders are FRESH, only died 1 hour.







My P ate them anyways







no biggie right?







I take them out if they don't eat them overnight because if you leave it floating in the water too long, the feeders soak up water and becomes all flimsy and nasty.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

my new homemade divider.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i just got a scrap peice of acrylic i found in the garage and cut it to size and drilled it up. you can get this at home depot or your local hardware store.


----------

